# help dropping silver from a.p please?



## barnes8888 (Feb 1, 2012)

hi guys i will start off with in my first attempt at gold recover i got my gold foiles from my ap and they still had a bit of copper on them then when removing the copper i dissolved it all in ap i managed to drop my gold with smb. i ended up with just under a gram of gold with help from other on here now i want to know how to get he silver and other pm's from the a.p in any way i can as the hook book isn't helping me to do so. 
so i would like to know how to remove the silver manly from the a.p i have left over.

thanks guys.


----------



## publius (Feb 1, 2012)

I assume that you used HCl and H2O2 and not HNO3 as your acid. That being said, there should not be any silver in solution as silver in HCl is insoluble and would be a white to gray (or purple if exposed to light) precipitate.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 1, 2012)

publius said:


> I assume that you used HCl and H2O2 and not HNO3 as your acid. That being said, there should not be any silver in solution as silver in HCl is insoluble and would be a white to gray (or purple if exposed to light) precipitate.


i did use H2O2 so there will not be any silver in the a.p what about other pm's how do i recover them please and thanks you.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 1, 2012)

barnes8888 said:


> hi guys i will start off with in my first attempt at gold recover i got my gold foiles from my ap and they still had a bit of copper on them then when removing the copper i dissolved it all in ap i managed to drop my gold with smb. i ended up with just under a gram of gold with help from other on here now i want to know how to get he silver and other pm's from the a.p in any way i can as the hook book isn't helping me to do so.
> so i would like to know how to remove the silver manly from the a.p i have left over.
> 
> thanks guys.


so to be clear will there be any silver in the a.p .


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 1, 2012)

Nop! No silver; mainly copper, tin &/or lead...
Any gold or PM's in the solution would have cemented because of the copper in the solution anyways.

Phil


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 1, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Nop! No silver; mainly copper, tin &/or lead...
> Any gold or PM's in the solution would have cemented because of the copper in the solution anyways.
> 
> Phil


right ok thats good is there any way to get the copper out of the a.p or is that not doable


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just aerate the AP with a bubbler like you would use on a fish tank and you can reuse it.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 1, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Just aerate the AP with a bubbler like you would use on a fish tank and you can reuse it.


can i do that evan if iv used smb in it or would i have to add it to a fresh bath so not use as much ap next time so my new acid and peroxide will last longer.


----------



## Geo (Feb 1, 2012)

re-use the AP solution. consider it preloaded solution. just add a little fresh hcl. i use AP by the bucket full so when i saturate one batch, i cover and let it settle and use the previous batch that is now a deep emerald green. aerating causes volume loss due to evaporation so if you start with four gallons in batch one and you move to batch two, before you go back to batch one you will decant or syphon careful not to disturb powder in the bottom. remove powder for later processing, replace solution and add fresh hcl to top off the four gallon volume for the next batch. easy peasy.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 2, 2012)

Geo said:


> re-use the AP solution. consider it preloaded solution. just add a little fresh hcl. i use AP by the bucket full so when i saturate one batch, i cover and let it settle and use the previous batch that is now a deep emerald green. aerating causes volume loss due to evaporation so if you start with four gallons in batch one and you move to batch two, before you go back to batch one you will decant or syphon careful not to disturb powder in the bottom. remove powder for later processing, replace solution and add fresh hcl to top off the four gallon volume for the next batch. easy peasy.


lol i will be doing that i will only be doing small batches at the moment trial and error.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 5, 2012)

Rather than adding SMB directly to the AP solution, which probably isn't precipitating any Gold anyway, you should filter all particles and foils. Then dissolve these particles and foils in a solution of HCL with a small amount of regular Clorox bleach (be aware the fumes from this are very dangerous). Then filter it again to get rid of any surface mount components, solder mask, or other impurities. Let this set for 24 hours and then dilute it with 3 times the amount of distilled water. Now it is time to add the SMB to precipitate the Gold. The AP solution should be good to reuse several times until it becomes completely saturated with Copper, by then it will be a very dark color. Save your filters, many times there will be small amounts of Gold that get trapped in them.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 6, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Rather than adding SMB directly to the AP solution, which probably isn't precipitating any Gold anyway, you should filter all particles and foils. Then dissolve these particles and foils in a solution of HCL with a small amount of regular Clorox bleach (be aware the fumes from this are very dangerous). Then filter it again to get rid of any surface mount components, solder mask, or other impurities. Let this set for 24 hours and then dilute it with 3 times the amount of distilled water. Now it is time to add the SMB to precipitate the Gold. The AP solution should be good to reuse several times until it becomes completely saturated with Copper, by then it will be a very dark color. Save your filters, many times there will be small amounts of Gold that get trapped in them.




so the a.p i used to dissolve the copper from my unclean foils will still have some gold in it then. i just put it in with my other used a.p ofther i dropped the gold but if that's the case it will still have gold init. as i was going to reuse it i was told if i keep useing it the small amout of gold if any will alone drop out as the as the copper will force it out. over time then i will be able to collect it. at first what i had collected looked relay dark but in better light it was brown and when rubed on paper it went a a shiny yellow so im pritty shoure its gold. with the help from everyone i didnt give up and i will keep going and learning as its a great hobby as well as fun to do so thanks all.

if theres anything else that could be said please say so as i am a noob and i am getting my first batch of cpu none ceramic the fiber ones so if any one has devise a better way to recover the gold and silver from them please tell as i only know the ways in the books and what people have said on here so in about 3 weeks time i will be doing my cpu's so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## butcher (Feb 6, 2012)

When the copper chloride (acid peroxide) solution is loaded with copper Ion's, and becomes dark green to brown, it can hold some fine gold (possibly even in colloidal form from the tin of the solder involved), (especially if other trash is in it), usually if you let it sit a long time you will end up with some metal salts precipitating out (lead, tin, colloidal gold if any and copper I chlorides), if you did not want to let it set for weeks for the metals to precipitate out slowly, and if you added some water to this brown copper chloride solution the copper I chloride forms(tin chlorides are less soluble in this more dilute and very slow to filter capturing the gold colloids also with the copper I chloride and other metals), adding water to this brown solution of acid peroxide, you would see a milky white liquid form and then later salts of copper I chloride precipitate out, this copper I would also drag down or replace gold in solution after sitting a long period of time.

The only time I would worry about having small amounts of gold in the copper II chloride solution is when I am finished reuseing it, (as I reuse it, I get the gold), then I would use one of several methods to retrieve the gold, let sit long period of time with copper buss bar, use copper I chloride salts to collect gold, filtering, or a precipitating reagent like SMB, and so on.


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 6, 2012)

butcher said:


> When the copper chloride (acid peroxide) solutio


n is loaded with copper Ion's, and becomes dark green to brown, it can hold some fine gold (possibly even in colloidal form from the tin of the solder involved), (especially if other trash is in it), usually if you let it sit a long time you will end up with some metal salts precipitating out (lead, tin, colloidal gold if any and copper I chlorides), if you did not want to let it set for weeks for the metals to precipitate out slowly, and if you added some water to this brown copper chloride solution the copper I chloride forms(tin chlorides are less soluble in this more dilute and very slow to filter capturing the gold colloids also with the copper I chloride and other metals), adding water to this brown solution of acid peroxide, you would see a milky white liquid form and then later salts of copper I chloride precipitate out, this copper I would also drag down or replace gold in solution after sitting a long period of time.

The only time I would worry about having small amounts of gold in the copper II chloride solution is when I am finished reuseing it, (as I reuse it, I get the gold), then I would use one of several methods to retrieve the gold, let sit long period of time with copper buss bar, use copper I chloride salts to collect gold, filtering, or a ing reagent like SMB, and so on.
hi guys a masiv help i was thinking of that wait till i was fin with it then worry about the gold. i will be doing i think smb precipitate as i think it is more effective way of recovering the gold from acid peroxide if any one else has a good idae plese tell as i am takeing it all in so nothing is final till i deride witch s best.

thanks all Mr.B


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.spellcheck.net/


----------



## Geo (Feb 6, 2012)

try here for answers to some of your questions.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12914


----------



## barnes8888 (Feb 6, 2012)

Claudie said:


> http://www.spellcheck.net/


hahaha sorry if my spelling is of people but thanks to those who bear with me.


----------

